# Pin brush question--what size pin?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm going to (finally) invest in a good quality pin brush.

Tucker has a fairly heavy and long coat. Bella has a tighter, shorter coat. I'm thinking about getting a 20 mm wooden pin brush, large (8.5 inch long). 

Does that sound about right? Or should I go for a longer pin? 27 mm?

Is the wooden pin really better for the dog's coat than the metal? 

All advice welcomed.


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've read arguments in favor of both. I have a 20 mm large wooden pin brush and it works great! De Novo is on the smaller side though, I think a little under 22" at the withers. I like how it just removes the dead hair.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bumping up--anyone else?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If that's the CC 20mm Oval (Fusion series), that's what I bought at a show last month. It's....okay - especially when drying after a bath (I still grab the slicker for quick grooming sessions tho).

I did wonder a little when I bought it what the difference is between this brush I bought ($50) and the $20 one I see on the website.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Megora said:


> If that's the CC 20mm Oval (Fusion series), that's what I bought at a show last month. It's....okay - especially when drying after a bath (I still grab the slicker for quick grooming sessions tho).
> 
> I did wonder a little when I bought it what the difference is between this brush I bought ($50) and the $20 one I see on the website.


Do you like the pin length or do you wish you'd gotten the 27mm?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The length is fine - it's actually got longer pins than the slicker I use all the time. I'm not always convinced the brush is as thorough at getting dirt, yard junk, and loose hair out like the slicker - that is the only issue.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Megora said:


> The length is fine - it's actually got longer pins than the slicker I use all the time. I'm not always convinced the brush is as thorough at getting dirt, yard junk, and loose hair out like the slicker - that is the only issue.


Thanks! Typing extra stuff because one word is not enough LOL.


----------



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

CC guy at show told me he recommends 20mm for Goldens, said 27mm often too much, which leads to people 'dragging' the brush through coat, bends pins etc.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

My new CC pin brush arrived yesterday. So far it's great and works quite well as you can see.


----------

